# Wood Pellets for Smoking -- Traeger Grill



## gspot (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been using my Traeger grill for about 4 months now and love it!!!  I can't wait for the weekend to come around and see what I can smoke.

Traeger claims that their pellets are the only ones to use in their grills.  Has anybody tried any other brand of cooking pellets in a Traeger grill (I know to stay away from heating pellets)?

If so, where do you buy them and how much do they cost?

Thanks, 

Glenn


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

If it's working for you why change?

http://www.dansons.com/pellet-barbecues.htm


----------



## gspot (Sep 28, 2007)

Always looking for something new, cheaper, and easily available.

g


----------



## walking dude (Sep 28, 2007)

amen to that gspot........GOD i love that nick

dude


----------



## javajoe (Oct 2, 2007)

I love mine. I use the hell out of it. I just did a chuck roast 2 days ago and am going to do 2 chickens today


----------



## 63willys (Mar 2, 2015)

I was told don't use anything but Traeger pellets but think about it if you were selling them that's what you say also. I have found some pellets that I really like they are 100% wood no fillers. Traeger pellets are not 100% wood they will tell you that they do use fillers. I use pellets made by Q-Pellets you can find there distributers on the web @ Q-Pellets.com give them a try you'll love them . They also come in 30lb bags and are a little less a pound than Traeger.Thumbs Up


----------

